# update on pvc cage and any and all advice



## ali_clark (Mar 5, 2013)

I know i ask alot of questions please bear with me this is my first time doing this and i knew nothing about it til i tried . i have my frame built and sort of have an idea on how to do the shelves. ill try to post some pics later just have to do it from my phone so we'll see. what i decided to do for the base was get a sheet of coroplast and make a base around it like i have seen others do for their martins cages and dont worry even if the rats chew through the bas ill have the cage set on a piece of plywood to protect my carpet so id notice before they would get through. its a very large cage alil over (because of connectors) 2ftwidex3ftlongx3ft tall and its for two 8 week old girls. i was wondering if anyone could show me pictures or give alot of detail on ideas for the door?? i have a 3x3 ft side on the cage that i havent meshed over yet because thats where i want the door to be but cant figure out how to do it. i also would like to do fleece for the girls in the new cage because of how expensive it would be to keep bedding in and the levels will need it anyway what do you recommend putting underneath the fleece??? i have used it for guinea pigs in past years but not for rats i do know it will need replaced more often if the girls chew on it. im trying to get all my questions on one thread so sorry theres alot any other advice is greatly appreciated. oh and for those new pwople trying this it was much easier than i expected to far and my most expensive buy was mesh which i found a great sale on;D


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

Perhaps try making a door frame out of the PVC and then fix it to the cage with hinges? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Don't worry about asking questions! That's what the forum is for.

As for the door, I would see if you can find any good pictures of Martin's cages doors. It's basically just the same wire that the cage is made out of with one end clipped/zipped to one end of the door frame and the other hooking on. I know that probably sounds confusing and if I didn't need to leave the computer right now, I'd try to dig some pictures up for you! If you just search for pictures of Martin's cages, you should be able to get a few good looks at the doors.

As for the fleece, I make liners with cotton batting "sandwiched" between two layers of fleece so that the batting can absorb the urine. I usually switch out the liners every other day and keep them in a trash bag, sprinkled with baking soda, until I have a load of them to wash.

I hope this helps!


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

We used screws and hinges on the PVC door and affixed it that way for stability. I'll snap a photo later if I remember.


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

To make a PVC cage decently stiff for a door this was the best way my (structural engineer) husband could do it - frequently spaces hinges. It doesn't twist or slip at all, very durable


----------



## ali_clark (Mar 5, 2013)

thanks for pics very helpful i ill probably make two or more doors much sturdier that way it seems with such a large cage. when im done l try to post res  for levels i was going to get thing to hang levels that can be removable made of pvc and maybe washable fleece covers?


----------

